Ask HN: Is there a browser extension to post to hacker news? - thenengah
======
rosser
I use a bookmarklet with the following as the URL to submit whatever page I'm
currently viewing:

    
    
      javascript:window.location="http://news.ycombinator.com/submitlink?u="+encodeURIComponent(document.location)+"&t="+encodeURIComponent(document.title)

~~~
thenengah
neat trick

